# Eco-vet Fly Spray



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

So....I'm a believer in this.

Ecovet

Another forum member had linked it to me asking what I thought about it. Its different from any other fly spray I've tried...and I swear I've tried them all! Chemicals....natural...home made concoctions...I've just never SEEN anything actually work.

Well.

Today trailered Jax over to little park, had not fly sprayed him yet today. So get him out of trailer and hes instantly swarmed....tail swishing and kicking at his belly. I just got my 4oz bottle in of eco-vet, planned on keeping it in my saddle bags, so figured perfect time to try it! 

Literally, seconds after spraying him all over he didn't have a single fly around him.

So we started riding, granted we only did 4 miles but he didn't have ANY flies bothering him. I got a few bites...didn't spray myself...but they didn't even want to land on him!

So got to the house, untacked him and grabbed Orianna and tacked her up...again fly sprayed her in the eco-vet.

Not a single bit of fly trouble riding her the 4 miles back to trailer.

I honestly can't believe it, I almost recorded some of my ride just to show that some flies would fly near by...but not land LOL! It was pretty amazing. Can't wait to test it out more.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

That is great to hear! My bottle is due in on UPS tomorrow. The downside is that it's 40, 60, and 50% rain the next three days.

No matter though. If this stuff end my 2 year search for my extremely bug allergic horse it will be wonderful.

Thanks for the report.

Smell too bad to put it on yourself?


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Ha, it smells.....different....I just had a ditz moment and forgot to spray myself 

I hope I'll be able to continue reporting how well it works! I was just seriously amazed on my ride today.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I may have to get me some. Nothing, and I mean NOTHING I have tried on my boy has worked.


I'm going to try diluted Skins So Soft next, and if that doesn't work, this could be next in line to try.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Pfft Skin so soft diluted and adding apple cider vinegar did NOTHING for me!


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Any idea if it works on ticks?


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

It SAYS ticks on it but can't say for sure about that yet. I'll have to find time and get a ride in some woods with it on and see lol!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I doubt SSS will work, but it's worth a shot, lol. How much is that stuff and is there a specific type you need for horses?


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Good to hear! I am also considering giving it a try.
How much did you use? And do you have an idea if it lasted longer than just the ride???

The theory sounds intriguing...


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I gave a pretty good spray over so they were covered from head to toe and made sure I got bellys well too. When I went out to feed them dinner they still didn't seem too bothered with flies except on their faces some...didn't put on face.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Welcome to the wonderful world of ecovet. I loff it. Except the smell, but even that I can get over and it goes to give me a migraine like most perfumes. I find it lasts about 1+/2 days. I apply it once a day to my sweet itch and bug phobic horse, but the company said it could be applied less to,regular horses. It will wash off with heavy sweat or water.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Dehda01 said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of ecovet. I loff it. Except the smell, but even that I can get over and it goes to give me a migraine like most perfumes. I find it lasts about 1+/2 days. I apply it once a day to my sweet itch and bug phobic horse, but the company said it could be applied less to,regular horses. It will wash off with heavy sweat or water.


Sounds more and more like being worth a try... If it lasts 1 day, I am happy. Regular fly sprays just don't cut it, as my mare is out 24/7 and needs relief around the clock.
With spot treatment and feed through repellent she is quite ok (at least not eaten up), but she gets bad hives from bites, so I am looking for improvement...
Only thing she sweats like there is no tomorrow...


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow. I may have to try this. The fact that its actually cheaper than a bottle of Ultrashield EX makes it very attractive.
I haven't really needed fly spray at the new barn though. The flies are literally next to nothing. The only thing I know BO is doing different from most is feeding Permaguard, if you all are interested. However, all we have are the house flies. We only get mosquitoes when it rains. Most of the time, its too dry for most types of pests so at least the desert has that going for it.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

I bought mine from Dover Saddlery on the net for $20 plus $7.5 shipping.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think it deters regular flies because the smell is so strong it masks the smell of the horse which is what attracts them and I did find it worked well for that but it didn't do anything at all to reduce ticks or horse and deer flies and they're the bugs that cause me the most problems, it has nothing in to kill ticks either plus it contains silicone and I try to avoid using any products that have silicone in them on my horses
You could probably mix your own concoction of the herbs/scents they use and mix with a light oil to get the same effect for less money


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

It is working for the deer flies with my horses. They are what get my guys running this time of year. I ride 10-15 miles 3-5 days a week in the woods of Northeast Ct, about as deerfly and tick-Y a spot. So far so good. The fatty acid base is what is supposed to make the bugs not be able to detect them.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Ohhh, they have it at Dover?? Calling to make sure our local one would have it! I NEED this for Saturday!!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Deer flies are attracted to things like movement, shiny surfaces, carbon dioxide, and warmth so I'm not sure that the fatty acid technology works so well on them though research has shown that fatty acids and triglycerides in some plants can deter mosquitos
When I used the Ecovet on its own I was finding lots more ticks on my horses again


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Label says not to get it on human or horse skin. Use on hair only.

Front label in large letters says fly repellant. Fine print on back under environmental hazards says it is a pesticide and harmful to fish and invertebrates.

First aid lists concerns.

From the name Eco-Vet and the discussion I got the idea in my head that it was non hazardous. There is no restrictions on Deet being on the skin. My horse is rubbing himself all over with his nose and wipes his eyes on his front legs so I'll need to be selective where I use it. I know that now a days manufacturers have to cover themselves but I need first aid for it being on my skin, so does my horse.

So I started researching the active ingredients:

Octanoic Acid: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caprylic_acid

Nonanoic Acid: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nonanoic_acid

Decanoic Acid: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decanoic_acid

Now after reading the uses of each I can't see what harm any of it could be. The eye irritant apparently is from one acid that is used in some pepper sprays. Octanoic Acid is even used to sanitize food contact surfaces.

Non suggest ingesting is harmful.

So I dunno. Any chemist out there?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Interesting Hondo.
As with all things, natural and synthetic chemicals, when using them people should always try on a small test area first and avoid contact with any sore areas/broken skin that are more likely to get irritated
As for ingesting it - I personally wouldn't want to do that, you can use bleach to sanitize work surfaces but you wouldn't drink it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It will burn on open wounds, so cover them with your hand when you spray.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

jaydee said:


> you can use bleach to sanitize work surfaces but you wouldn't drink it.


Ha ha. Good point! That said, most city drinking water has some bleach in it. I have a 2,000 gallon storage tank that I pump into and add 1/2 gallon of bleach per filling.

That said, I suppose moderation may be key.

I read some .gov stuff on each of the chemicals after posting. Still doesn't sound too bad except most was at lower concentrations.

I used some this morning before pulling Hondo's fronts and trimming. Seemed to work. I used it very sparingly.

I have heard all my life that the hulls from black walnuts were toxic to fish. I suppose if whatever it is was extracted and concentrated it could be bad.

All said, I'm over my worry. If it works as it has seemed to, I'll keep using it. My insensitive male nose didn't really notice any objectionable odor.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You get to the point where the flies are so bad that you'd try anything!!


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Cautiously optimistic here :wink:

Got my bottle in the mail last week and I think it may actually work for us! 

The real test is starting now, as my mare had an equi-spot 2 weeks ago... But that normally stops working after 12 days and we are now on day 14... But, there are hardly any flies on my mare 
Quite a feat for a pasture horse in MS!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Hondo said:


> Ha ha. Good point! That said, most city drinking water has some bleach in it. I have a 2,000 gallon storage tank that I pump into and add 1/2 gallon of bleach per filling.
> 
> That said, I suppose moderation may be key.
> 
> ...


black walnut shavings cause laminitis

Horses and Black Walnut Shavings


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Is ecovet available in Canada?
One local vet, who gave a talk on EIA, which is mainly transmitted by the big horse flies, recommends using BOSS, esp when riding out west, as our feral horses are a pool for EIA
I am thinking of trying it on our trail riding horses.

Products | ULTRA BOSS POUR-ON INSECTICIDE | Overview


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Smilie said:


> black walnut shavings cause laminitis
> 
> Horses and Black Walnut Shavings


Oh wow! Thanks for that! I have an Arizona Walnut tree in Hondo's pen/my yard. I even saw him eating some leaves off a broken branch last night. I read that ingestion of the leaves are no problem but all of the rest of the tree are toxic to the feet, not just wood shavings. There's about a week each summer where I rake up the walnuts every day. They drop all at once. I guess now I'll be raking up the leaves in the fall.

I'll be extra vigilant now! Ultra Boss seems to be a regular fly spray based in oil for lasting ability. I've used it on Hondo. Doesn't quite live up to expectations. Need to wait a day or so prior to saddling.

Didn't seem to help Hondo's culicoides problem.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

The Boss I am talking about, is perhaps a differnt product?
It is a pour on, but apparently not systemic, but spreads just along the dermal layer
You apparently apply a maximum of 30cc , split in about two locations
Here is the technical summary.Far as I know, it is a pour on

Technical Summary of ULTRA BOSS Pour-on Insecticide for CATTLE, HORSES SHEEP & GOATS - MERCK AH (Intervet)- permethrin 5% + piperonyl butoxide 5% - synthetic pyrethroid + synergist


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Yep, same stuff. It's supposed to be really good for lice and I wanted to rule that out. Did not seem to affect the culicoides, or at least he kept rubbing his mane, tail, and hind legs on his tummy.

The smallest bottle does like 50 cows or horses. I have most of mine left.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks
I will give it a try. if it keeps the big horse flies away, that drive horses nuts, and draw blood, not to,mention, major carriers of EIA, then worth it
So, you just made a dilution and used it as a spray?
I was told to apply about 15 cc around the withers and another 15 cc at the rump area


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I've seen that pour on stuff at store but never understood how you actually use it or why lol!! I was like "pour on? That sounds weird..." Then walked away.

I'll admit I'm quite happy with the eco-vet. I put it on every other day or so and for rides. If I know it's going to rain hard I don't apply it. Feels like I'm wasting it if I put it on and it rains an hour later lol! My only complain is there smell, Jax hates it too. If he gets a good wiff of it he'll snort for like 10 min trying to get it out of his nose! So I try to always put it on in a more open space.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

No dilution. Applied as directed. The container has a neat little measuring cup built in that can be filled by squeezing the container. Then I just poured it along his back. I did put some in a small applicator to try on his mane but it did not seem to do much for his itch. Culicoides is not listed an one of the flies it affects.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Its the saliva that the culicoides produce that causes the irritation, some horses develop an allergic reaction too it and that's what sets them off scratching
Cure closer for sweet itch in horses - Horsetalk.co.nz


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Yep, I posted that link on my itching thread. Very illuminating. They don't bite, they just dissolve the skin with the saliva. That must be the reason the oil works some. If the hair only is treated, seems the little ******s get to the skin anyhow.

Well, at least I know know for the first time definitely what it is bothering him. About this time last year I was tapeing stuff on the inside of his ankles to see if he was rubbing them together. Nope, on his belly.

And now that I've been watching him all morning and evening it's clear. It's a morning/evening thing and seasonal. So I've at least identified the enemy. That will be a clear guide to my trailing.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I have a friend in the UK that used to cover the mane and tail of her mare with a mixture of Aloe Vera, Baby Oil and Vaseline - she said it worked well but was messy, she now covers her from nose to tail in fly sheets but that's not really an option for you is it.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

I've actually been thinking about baby oil. Oil is the one thing that seems to keep the Midges "spit" from reaching and dissolving the upper layers of skin. And I'd think baby oil would be as good for the skin as about anything. I have a bottle of pure aloe vera too. Wonder if there is baby oil with aloe vera in it already?

Since there is just no cure, yet, for sweet itch, I guess maybe a person needs to use anything that helps a little. Lots of little might be one big. I'm thinking about going back to ground flax too.

Be interesting to apply the oil about an hour before the midges usually hit and see what happens.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I found any oil based products burnt my sweetitch boy. The best I have found is using a barrier sheet+hood+belly and sheath guard ...ecovet and hoping for the best. I have steroids on hand if absolutely needed but haven't had to use them this year. In the past, zephyrs garden gave him some relief and barrier from gnats.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Dehda01 said:


> I found any oil based products burnt my sweetitch boy.


Did you ever try baby oil? Hondo is on turn out in the brush. Sheets wouldn't work for him.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Baby oil+sun= wicked sun burn!!!!


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

There are heavy duty sheets that live through my horses scratching on trees.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It's too hot to put a sheet on Sky, so I've been using horse sunscreen sprays but have to douse him with eco-vet.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

I was just going to use oil in the base of the mane and tail head. Doesn't seem that the sun would get in there to cause problems. But yeah, I know about oil on the skin where the sun can hit it.

Hey, how about an oily sunscreen? For babies? Maybe not but worth a try. I just found another Google research project.

I really don't care if something is messy. Nobody much sees him but me and the only thing I don't like to see is misery.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

evilamc is right about the baby oil. Stuff all over the net about baby oil burns. But guess what? Olive oil is 2-8 SPF. That plus a little aloe vera might work.

Maybe if I get a proprietary batch mixed up that works I can afford a new saddle. Hondo would like that!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

My gelding Einstein has sweet itch on his tail one year, tot he point that he rubbed open sores on his dock, and had most of his tail fall out. At first I tried to address the usual suspects in tail rubbing, made sure I de -wormed him, cleaned his sheath, washed his tail, but when that failed, realized I was dealing with sweet itch
What finally worked, was to mix an equal amount of baby oil with Listerine mouthwash and apply it
I had read somewhere about using that combo
Took two years to grow his tail back out, to the ground!


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

What I read about baby oil on the net worried me. This morning I filled an old ThrushStop bottle with Olive Oil and applied to the mane and tail head. Too late for this morning but we'll see.

Listerine huh?


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Listerine has some antibacterial and perhaps some antifungal plus can reduce pain similar to lidocaine for a short period of time.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Maybe it would be good for short term treatment during an itch attack?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This won't deter the 'midges' but it will help ease the allergic reaction and soreness
Veterinary Formula® Clinical Careâ„¢ Hot Spot & Itch Relief Medicated Spray Dogs & Cats (8 fl oz)*|*EntirelyPets


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Listerine will do basically nothing for a sweet itch horse. Relief spray or shampoo like jaydee posted can offer short term relief, if steroids are not an option. The vet I work for really promotes being proactive.... 1) barrier fly sheet 2) best fly spray you can 3) avoid turnout during worst midges/ gnats times of day- dusk and dawn and avoid boggy spots that encourage them. 4) consider allergy testing

Feeding plenty of vitamin E and omega 3 fatty acids to promote less skin reactions more stable immune system.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm turned off about steroids from stuff I've read. Hondo has no option other than turnout. He does get Vitamin E with his selenium supplement. He was getting the fatty acids in ground flax that I discontinued but may restart as one more cannon to fire.

I also steer away from fly sprays that have a hazmat sheet.

The olive oil sounds like a good bet, plus the anti itch spray for when it doesn't, plus need to get some aloe vera in with the olive oil. All that plus the Hydroxyzine might make it more tolerable for him.

I did notice a little " 5 o'clock shadow" on his bare ankles this morning. So maybe something is reducing the belly rubbing. I use zinc oxide on his sore spots on his belly to keep the critters from attacking the open spots.

I'll accept the artificial chemicals as a last resort. I've had tons pumped into me. But only as a last resort.

Hard to tell if progress is being made on the mane. Takes time to tell. But on the bare spots on his ankles, I do believe it's improved.

What is the correct name for the inside (medial) of the P1/P2 joint anyhow?


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Pastern joint. 

Steroids can have side effects, but when a horse is insanely itchy...and making themselves bloody. They are life saving. 

I have to use chemicals on my guys, or else they would be dead. Natural is a joke to the bugs around me, and sweet itch will make my guys insane if I am not super proactive.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

If he gets bloody, I'll do steroids. Or keep him penned up morning and evening with a fly sheet.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Dehda01 said:


> Listerine will do basically nothing for a sweet itch horse. Relief spray or shampoo like jaydee posted can offer short term relief, if steroids are not an option. The vet I work for really promotes being proactive.... 1) barrier fly sheet 2) best fly spray you can 3) avoid turnout during worst midges/ gnats times of day- dusk and dawn and avoid boggy spots that encourage them. 4) consider allergy testing
> 
> Feeding plenty of vitamin E and omega 3 fatty acids to promote less skin reactions more stable immune system.


It is a mixture of baby oi and Listerine, and certainly worked for my horse!
Sure have enough others on the web reporting good results!


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I am glad listerine was enough for your horse. It wasn't enough for me, and I have seen a significant number of clients who have tried it and had it failed. 

I like using listerine for minor itches. I use it to prevent mane itching when braiding, and minor tail rubbing but for true sweet itch bigger guns are typically needed.

And I have seen some really nasty baby oil burns.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Dehda01 said:


> I am glad listerine was enough for your horse. It wasn't enough for me, and I have seen a significant number of clients who have tried it and had it failed.
> 
> I like using listerine for minor itches. I use it to prevent mane itching when braiding, and minor tail rubbing but for true sweet itch bigger guns are typically needed.
> 
> And I have seen some really nasty baby oil burns.


Yes, I am sure , as a lab tech,, that the remedy does not work on all cases, and mine was confined to the tail dock. The fact that my gelding had literally rubbed ulcers into that dock, sunburn was of minor concern!
The mixture of baby oil, Listerine and spraying that tail dock daily with a bug spray, worked in my case. It stopped the itch cycle,, which allowed those ulcers to heal, and hair to grow back.
He did look funny for a year or so, as he had a thick tail to the ground, and not an Appaloosa rat tail, and being 16.3hh, looked for awhile like someone docked his tail like a draft!
Had that sweet itch been more general over his body, I would have used conventional 'heavy guns to suppress that over reactive immune response


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Fingers crossed the Olive Oil seems to be working and with an SPF rating hopefully no sunburn.

The first day I put it on his tail dock and the middle of his mane where he rubs it the most. That evening he was rubbing his hips on either side of his dock and the mane above and below where the oil was.

Now he of course has it on all his mane and did not scratch at all this morning. Hopefully if the bites are confined to the shorter hair they will be few enough that his antihistamines will control that.

This evening will be the true test as they are much worse then.

Olive oil is cheap compared to most horsy stuff.


----------

